# Counter Strike Condition Zero Problem



## iwant2breakfree (Jan 16, 2006)

When I try to run Counter Strike Condition Zero I get a fatal error that says : "W_LoadWadFile: couldn't load gfx.wad" Please help me. what could be the problem?


----------



## iwant2breakfree (Jan 17, 2006)

thanx neway guys i managed to fix the problem myself...just a simple reinstall did the trick


----------

